# Mushy Smoked Salmon/Steelhead



## gleninidaho (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello all;

Need some help with smoking salmon and steelhead. In the process of learning to use my Grn Mtn Daniel Boone. Here's what I did.

3 lbs of steelhead fillet and 1 lb of salmon fillet purchased at Costco, salmon was wild caught and steelhead farmed.

cut all into steak and used a dry brine of two cups brn sugar and 1/8 cup of kosher salt. Let sit in frig for 18 hours.

Washed off brine, patted dry and let sit on rack for about 1 hr until sticky to the touch.

Preheated grill to 180 degrees (per grn mtn cook book) then put on the fish and let cook for 4 hours.

To internal temp which was 155 degrees - fish was not firm

applied maple syrup and cooked another 45 min- fish still not firm

cooked another 30 min and internal temp 170 degrees and fish still not firm. took off grill as I didn't want to over cook it, unless I already did. The book says 5-8 hrs. Mine was 5.25 hrs.

Taste test- well, didn't taste like my Grandma's smoked Salmon and steelhead. Strong fish flavor.

So, my questions, why was the meat a little mushy? I have read you can cook until you get the texture you want, but at what point is it over cooked?

What did I do wrong?

Did I need to let it cook longer?

Do I need a new recipe?

How do I get that slight maple flavor?

Thanks for any help!

Glen


----------



## cmayna (Sep 8, 2017)

Glen,

I smoke way too much Salmon, having tried a bunch of different recipes and have fallen back to pure basics of a 5/1 ratio of dk brown sugar / non iodized salt.  All my fish is wild caught by the wife and I.  For filets, I typically brine for 7-8 hours. Lightly rinse and room dry for a couple hours.

Into smoker for an hour at 125*, 2nd hour at 135*, 3rd hour at 145*,  4th hour + at 150* until IT of 140 is met which on the average is 4+ hours depending on thickness of meat.  Use Alder and Apple wood.

My first thoughts looking at what you did, it seems like it was over cooked if it went up to an IT of 170.   Not having tried Costco or Sams club fish,  I've always felt that Steelhead is a very oily fish as compared to Salmon.  What species of Salmon was it?   Coho?   Chinook (king)?

If you want to apply Maple to it,  I'd only do it as soon as the fish came out of the smoker and while it is still very warm, quick mop it with a diluted Maple, then let is cool down a the maple will dry.  I do this a lot on my fish but with diluted honey.

If you ever come out to San Francisco, I'll stuff your tummy.  Or you can meet me at the Southern Oregon Smoked Salmon Festival, in Medford, Or on 9/23,  where I'll be competing with other Salmon smokers.

Craig


----------



## gleninidaho (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi Craig,

Thanks for the reply. I do appreciate the info and will give it a try. Surprisingly the fish that went to 170 does not seem to be all that dry as I would expect. But, my wife likes it so that's what counts. Thanks also for the invite to SF. Use to live south of you.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 9, 2017)

Glen, remember to post pics next time, otherwise


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2017)

Glen, morning...  Check out my 2 threads below...    The concept is the same.... 

Filet the fish...  put on dry rub for aprox. 24 hours and in the refer...  moisture will be pulled from the fish...  rinse and dry... form a good pellicle in front of a fan...  DO NOT break the flakes of meat apart when handling the fish....   Smoker temp....  I never allow it to get above 140, if possible...   Add salt, sugar and cure by weight.... 

Salmon is very delicate and care must be taken to achieve a great finished product.. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237773/kippered-atlantic-salmon-11-19-update-money

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141708/trout-on-the-old-totem-smoker-finished-first-batch-5-26-13


----------

